# iPhone price drop?



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

UNCONFIRMED but related to Apple event today if it's true - Apparently someone just bought the 8GB iPhone for $399 and 4GB iPhone for $299 in an Apple store just now.... (obviously US prices and US purchases) .....but is it possible a price drop for the iPhone is already coming? 

I can't refresh the update sites quickly enough!!! I need to get me an invite to these things!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yep. Price drop on the iPhone.

That refurb'd 4GB is within reach now... I'm gonna get my mom to send one up for me.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Question: Does the iPhone get access to the wifi store or just the new iPod touch? Engadget wasn't clear.

sorry: i'm an idiot, just saw a new photo on engadget! the store works with the iPHone. Cool


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes the iPhone get the wifi iTunes store as well in a upgrade later this month.

With this new price drop now I want an iPhone even more, make it happen Rogers!


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

dammit i just bought my 4gig from att last friday - im thinking of returning it tonight although apparently they know nothing of the price change... asshats. So im contemplating returning it then going back to att in a few days to get the 8gig for less than i paid for my 4 gig (includign the restocking fee)


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

aab01 said:


> dammit i just bought my 4gig from att last friday - im thinking of returning it tonight although apparently they know nothing of the price change... asshats. So im contemplating returning it then going back to att in a few days to get the 8gig for less than i paid for my 4 gig (includign the restocking fee)


Maybe AT&T will refund the difference for you. I know that Apple has a price protection program where they refund the difference if the price drops 10 days after you purchase the item.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

Don't cry I've bought my iPhone 2 monthe ago for $599.00 US and now it dropped by $200.00. It's the nature of the industry.

At least now there is no reason for a "cheaper" iphone to exists, which takes care of that rumour!

Guy ;-(


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Steve, don't worry about the $200, just give me an unlock


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Glad I waited, although not be choice...

I can't imagine early adopters are too pleased about this.. just reading all the whining on the MacRumor forums makes this abundantly clear. One poster even suggested a class action lawsuit. Are they kidding? lol

This is good, good news all-around.


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

oh believe me i am greatful i am within the return period and i do feel for everyone who is not. when i talked to att their computers were not updated yet but hopefully soon then im going to refund my 4g and buy an 8g. ill have to pay the 10% restocking fee but totally worth it.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

spicyapple said:


> One poster even suggested a class action lawsuit.


How many iPhone-related class actions would we be up to then?


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

this page - The Apple Store (U.S.) - iPhone - says the 8GB iPhone is now $399.

cool! hope the price is down at ATT shops too soon so I can get to Niagara Falls and get one of my own!

Jim


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> this page - The Apple Store (U.S.) - iPhone - says the 8GB iPhone is now $399.
> 
> cool! hope the price is down at ATT shops too soon so I can get to Niagara Falls and get one of my own!
> 
> Jim


Phoned ATT in Seattle and he confirmed by scanning an 8gig into their system and it does come up at the new price, he also confirmed this would be at all of their locations as their systems are linked.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

spicyapple said:


> One poster even suggested a class action lawsuit. Are they kidding? lol


Does this make Apple the first company to get sued for a mobile phone price drop? Everyone knew this was inevitable because quite frankly everyone does it! Though I don't think anyone expected it to be this soon.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Note that the 4GB has also been completely discontinued. There may still be some old stock available at cheaper prices, but the point was that it didn't sell all that well, so they simply pulled it off the market.

Keep in mind, though, that with the advent of the new "iPod touch" you can also get a 16GB iPhone-styled iPod for the same price tag. For those who were buying iPhones simply for the iPod and WiFi browser features, this now looks like a pretty good alternative, particularly since there's _still_ not an easy unlock available, and no word when the _actual_ iPhone is coming to Canada....


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

At first glance I thought "wow, I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger before now. It's time for a road trip to pick one up."

Now I'm thinking... "hmmm, what has Apple got up it's sleeve? Could version 2 of the iPhone be announced later this month when they do the Europe release?" 

Perhaps with some of those features that whiners have been complaining about that have been missing from the original?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

madhatress said:


> Maybe AT&T will refund the difference for you. I know that Apple has a price protection program where they refund the difference if the price drops 10 days after you purchase the item.


Actually, it's a 30 day price protection at the Apple Store. I bought two 4GB iPhones about two weeks ago in Buffalo. Called the Buffalo Apple Store today and they said they would give me the difference if the receipt is within 30 days. So, in the end, I am paying 299 US for each phone. That's a pretty sweet deal if you ask me. The 8GB refurbs are 349 ... which is even a sweeter deal.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

ZRXer said:


> UNCONFIRMED but related to Apple event today if it's true - Apparently someone just bought the 8GB iPhone for $399 and 4GB iPhone for $299 in an Apple store just now.... (obviously US prices and US purchases) .....but is it possible a price drop for the iPhone is already coming?
> 
> I can't refresh the update sites quickly enough!!! I need to get me an invite to these things!


Now if only we had an iPhone to lower the price of.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

More proof that capitalism is an insane economic system:

"Apple IPhone Price Cut Shows Rare Misstep, Aggressive Tactics"

"Investors sent the company's shares down 5% on the news."

So Apple drops the price of the hottest new mobile phone on the market, which was a barrier to even wider adoption, and shareholders knocked the stock down? On a day when they also introduced wicked new iPods (the Touch alone!) which will give the company a Fall/Christmas quarter unlike no other.

Insane, I tell you. Insane.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> More proof that capitalism is an insane economic system:
> 
> "Apple IPhone Price Cut Shows Rare Misstep, Aggressive Tactics"
> 
> ...



It is insane. I agree. Shareholders think that it will reduce profitability by cutting margin so much. Apple is looking at the bigger picture - marketshare. Which produces profitability down the line with more units sold and service generated revenues that these devices umbrella on.

I think this is a huge kick in the face to all those manufacturers that charge $500 plus for a phone that is not even close to the abilities of the iPhone. Including RIM in SOME areas.


----------



## PinoyPride85 (Jun 11, 2004)

just called the at&t store where i bought my iphone and they said that they won't refund the difference if its past the 14 day return policy.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

MACinist said:


> It is insane. I agree. Shareholders think that it will reduce profitability by cutting margin so much. Apple is looking at the bigger picture - marketshare. Which produces profitability down the line with more units sold and service generated revenues that these devices umbrella on.


To be fair, the stock drop is based on a number of factors beyond just the price drop on the iPhone.

People buy stock on rumours and speculation, and then sell based on reality. There were a lot of other expectations today on the new line release that really weren't met, such as the much-rumoured Beatles announcement, Apple TV updates, an iPod touch with _real_ capacity, and so forth. 

The new devices may be nice in some ways, but in other ways they're a disappointment to what was previously a more refined product line.



> I think this is a huge kick in the face to all those manufacturers that charge $500 plus for a phone that is not even close to the abilities of the iPhone. Including RIM in SOME areas.


You'll get a lot of debate from many quarters as to whether many of these devices such as the Blackberry are truly inferior to the iPhone. The iPhone blows them all away based on interface, but is missing a _lot_ of features that corporate e-mail users expect.

This doesn't mean either device is _bad_ compared to one another, but the point is that they both address completely different needs, and if a Blackberry, or a Moto Q, or an S60 device meets your needs, the iPhone is going to look pretty inferior by comparison for those people.

It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Is it possible that perhaps*

During the first 10 weeks given the dominance of the 8 G unit that Apple has secured signifiicant cost savings in the total picture that the margins can be relatively secure while dropping the price to secure market share. Note that there have not been enough iPhones sold to date to be actually reflected in the overall margins and the receipts (kick back) from AT&T have not been factored in as well so the investors much less the ANALysts really are blowing/sucking smoke or vice versa 

There has got to be a lot of happy brokers that have traded shares up /down and three ways to Tuesday and getting paid for which ever way the stock went .

I am still with my 200 shares and sticking tight


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

jhollington said:


> You'll get a lot of debate from many quarters as to whether many of these devices such as the Blackberry are truly inferior to the iPhone. The iPhone blows them all away based on interface, but is missing a _lot_ of features that corporate e-mail users expect.
> 
> This doesn't mean either device is _bad_ compared to one another, but the point is that they both address completely different needs, and if a Blackberry, or a Moto Q, or an S60 device meets your needs, the iPhone is going to look pretty inferior by comparison for those people.
> 
> It's all a matter of perspective.


Yes, of course, hence I used the term "SOME areas". However, the BlackBerry Curve for example, is aimed at regular, media enthusiastic consumers. You are right, they have Blackberry's corporate email functionality but most average consumers do not buy these BB's because of this. They buy for camera, mp3 and SMS texting, aesthetics and ease of use. Not many of these average consumers sign up for BB specific data plans to receive email. I had the BB Curve before I sold it to get an iPhone. I never used a BB data plan (way too expensive through Rogers to justify needs). 

Just a snapshot:

Avg consumer-oriented phones for phones with 2-year contract from Cingular:
ATT 8525: $449.99 (much inferior product)
Moto RAZR2: $299.99 (much inferior product)
Palm Treo 750: $399.99 (much inferior product)
BB Curve: $299.99 (up for debate but for the regular consumer who won't use Corporate/push email - a much inferior product)
Palm Treo 680: $299.99 (much inferior product)
Samsung A717: $199.99 (much inferior product)

Apple Store Prices for iPhone with Cingular 2-year contract to activate:
4GB: $299
8GB: $399 

Price comparison alone shoots iPhone to the top of the food chain.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bought my iphone on July 27 - just over 1 month old. Paid for it on credit card.

Just curious if anyone thinks I have a chance of getting that $200 back.

I do!!


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

*iPhone Price protection*

Macworld: News: Apple offers iPhone users price protection


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I'm definitely past my 10 days but we will see what I can do.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

so who's going to buffalo to pick up an iPhone now that the price has dropped? Anyone wanna smuggle some back for some cash incentive?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I called today about my 4G that I bought last week thursday. Buffalo store mentioned the 14 day window and they were currently out, but I could put one on hold and I would then go the same night to get it. 

I'm also planning on being in Chitown this weekend, so I might make the switch then.

Sweet indeed. 

H!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Adam said:


> so who's going to buffalo to pick up an iPhone now that the price has dropped? Anyone wanna smuggle some back for some cash incentive?


NICE!

Anyone bite?

H!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

*Thanks Early Adopters!*

Hmm.. I'm looking at the iPod Touch, and I think it's quite nice for my needs..
16gb is a good size for my library..

I can check email using Safari, so an email client really isn't that major..

If I want to check Stocks or Weather.. I have Safari..

So thank you to ALL early adopters for helping drive the price down so people like myself who doesn't have the money or desire for a phone, can now order a device that:

• Has double the storage of the iPhone

• doesn't need to be taken apart to be hacked or needs a $100 Turbo Sim to work in Canada, but of course.. some people were/are quite happy to have an iPhone that just uses WiFi and the iPod capability

• and is $200 *cheaper* than what early adopters paid, from the comfort of my home.

I'd like to thank all the early adopters that blazed this trail, and helped make this cost savings possible
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

Do you think that the few remaining 4GB at $299 are the cheapest we'll see the iPhone for a while. I've been contemplating one for a while, but was waiting for a price drop. Finance-wise another 6 months would be better, but if I can save $50 off of a refurbished 8GB.

Any speculation? Think that refurbished 8GB's will continue to be available indefinitely?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

lreynolds said:


> Do you think that the few remaining 4GB at $299 are the cheapest we'll see the iPhone for a while. I've been contemplating one for a while, but was waiting for a price drop. Finance-wise another 6 months would be better, but if I can save $50 off of a refurbished 8GB.
> 
> Any speculation? Think that refurbished 8GB's will continue to be available indefinitely?


8GB were sold out last week in Buffalo. I'm assuming with the recent price drop, the refurbs will sell out as well. However, 6 months from ... anything can happen.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Garry said:


> Hmm.. I'm looking at the iPod Touch, and I think it's quite nice for my needs..
> 16gb is a good size for my library..
> 
> I can check email using Safari, so an email client really isn't that major..
> ...


Please explain, how do early adopters contribute to a price drop? 

In any case, I got price protected by Apple. Paid $299 for my 4GB after credit. $399 for a 8GB iPhone vs. $299 for an 8GB iTouch = you'd be surprised how many will pay the extra $100 for phone capabilities in the US. In Canada, maybe a different story, but when the iPhone gets released here or there is a much more affordable means of unlock, it will damper the sales of the iTouch because of the small price difference unless Apple can release one with much larger storage. So please, buy an iTouch now, and maybe you can thank yourself as an "early adopter" in a couple months when Apple realizes this and drops the price on the iTouch.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jobs interview. Pretty unapologetic:
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/products/2007-09-05-jobs-qanda_N.htm

Column summing up the rage:
http://weblogs.redeyechicago.com/iphoneblog/2007/09/200-outrage.html?cid=81824331#comments

There are some either wrangling an in-store credit or benefiting from their credit card's price protection policy. Peruse the iPhone discussions @ Apple -- where the natives are a little more than just restless:
http://discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1139&start=0


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

However, reading those links are a hoot. I specially love the guy who is going to contact his lawyer regarding a class action suit. Is he on crack? 

Apple's stated policy is 14 days and they are honouring that. period.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

oh my GOD people are such losers....and babies...is this civilization? or diaper wearing goons that need a soother to suck on? Apple has done this to me before but maybe not as hardcore. Look what happened with the G5 isight! 3 months after the latest G5 Apple rolls out the intel Imac at Macworld....was there big babies there too? probably but not to this extent with the iphone...


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

well...

I'm @ the Chicago Mag Mile Apple store as we speak (and it's a zoo right now).

I just brought my 4G that i bought just last week in LV and I got a $211 US refund.



All good here!

bring on that s/w hack!

H!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

*Not a bad solution*

I think Jobs did a pretty good recovery on the price drop - I bought one in Buffalo last weekend, called the store on Thursday & they confirmed the $200 credit. I told them I'm from out of town and they offered to do it via email, confirmed within 24 hours, if I wanted that option. My family wanted the road trip & dinner at the Cheesecake Factory, so we went down & did it in person - took all of 2 minutes & I have a $399 iPhone.

P.S. the nano looks dorky - the proportions are all wrong.


----------

